# Basic tools for the new guy?



## Kingstud (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm a carpenter that just got hired on by an electrician, trying to learn the trade and be productive. I am very tooled up (saws, drills, grinders, sanders, nailguns etc) just not in the elec specific dept. Hoping you guys can help me tool up a bit with some basics. I've been doing res. rough in and commercial TI, some low voltage, so I bought a selection of bosch nail killer 7/8's augers (7 1/2", 17" and a shorty paddle) I discovered my bosch QC hole saw sucked for steel studs and lost hole saw down a wall 2x, so I bought a milwaukee 7/8 hole saw fixed type. I have a GB 12' glo rod, a receptacle tester, a fluke LVD1 non contact and one of those 2 wire with red light thingy's. Klein sidecuts, linemans pliers, strippers, 8 way screw driver, 20' fish tape and an awesome plastic pipe cutters . My boss liked my non contact but suggested I get 1 like his, a klein that beeped and had auto off. I was looking at fluke 1AC or 2AC. A cordless bosch right angle is on my wishlist (ADS181-101). Suggestions puleeze, Basically I get 15 min of instruction and the boss drives away, so I better have everything I need. I grabbed a handful of plastic grommets for steel stud and a box of 6/32 screws, scotch locks, black tape and some snap in box connectors after learning the hardway.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Kingstud said:


> Hey guys, I'm a carpenter that just got hired on by an electrician, trying to learn the trade and be productive. I am very tooled up (saws, drills, grinders, sanders, nailguns etc) just not in the elec specific dept. Hoping you guys can help me tool up a bit with some basics. I've been doing res. rough in and commercial TI, some low voltage, so I bought a selection of bosch nail killer 7/8's augers (7 1/2", 17" and a shorty paddle) I discovered my bosch QC hole saw sucked for steel studs and lost hole saw down a wall 2x, so I bought a milwaukee 7/8 hole saw fixed type. I have a GB 12' glo rod, a receptacle tester, a fluke LVD1 non contact and one of those 2 wire with red light thingy's. Klein sidecuts, linemans pliers, strippers, 8 way screw driver, 20' fish tape and an awesome plastic pipe cutters . My boss liked my non contact but suggested I get 1 like his, a klein that beeped and had auto off. I was looking at fluke 1AC or 2AC. A cordless bosch right angle is on my wishlist (ADS181-101). Suggestions puleeze, if you had an apprentice what would you tell him to get?


Get yourself a tool belt with this stuff in it..Welcome to the electrical trade:thumbup:


----------



## Kingstud (Apr 5, 2013)

yup pretty much got those tools covered, I also have a smaller Stabila magnetic level. Bags hhm yeah, partial to Occidental but $$, I have a couple sets of oxy carpenters bags, I have at least $300 in my primary belt, close to $200 in my vest rig. maybe cheap bag for now or someones hand me downs. I'll check ebay.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Kingstud said:


> yup pretty much got those tools covered, I also have a smaller Stabila magnetic level. Bags hhm yeah, partial to Occidental but $$, I have a couple sets of oxy carpenters bags, I have at least $300 in my primary belt, close to $200 in my vest rig. maybe cheap bag for now or someones hand me downs. I'll check ebay.


Whats your primary belt? An adjust to fit or a component system? I use a full framing rig with an electrical pouch instead of a right hand pouch, I find catspaw, speed square, g-saw etc etc to be quite useful doing commercial work but would just use a single pouch on the side doing stuff inside a finished home.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I find these invaluable for commercial work, they are a lot quicker through steel studs and the top track. They are also easy to start as a half moon when running conduit externally up through the ceiling grid, you get a perfect notch, almost seamless. So much nicer not getting hot swarf down your shirt and in your eyes using these hole saws.


----------



## Kingstud (Apr 5, 2013)

Chewy, component with framers, they are pretty big and not many small pockets, I need the suspenders when laoded up . I know what you mean about inside. its a good idea maybe I will strip it down to one pouch or mess around with the vest. I dont see a non contact or wiggy in that kit. I'm going to rephrase my question. 

I noticed my boss's pliers have a crimper for ground wires like the pliers above, mine don't have that. I've heard of those bits, never seen em.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I've got a Klein pouch on the RH and a generic bag on the LH. Occidental belt and suspenders. Wera screw drivers and square drivers, Klein Journeymans needle nose, Croc's wire strippers, Greenlee cycling crimper, Lennox utility knife etc. You'll learn after a while what works for you!:thumbup:


----------



## Kingstud (Apr 5, 2013)

I hear those comfy weta driver handles wear out but they sure seem popular here


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Kingstud said:


> I hear those comfy weta driver handles wear out but they sure seem popular here


I didnt find them very good, these - http://www.amazon.com/Wiha-32092-Phillips-Insulated-Screwdriver/dp/B001U3FOIY/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1365196874&sr=8-10&keywords=Wiha or http://www.amazon.com/Felo-07157-53169-Insulated-Screwdrivers/dp/B002YNQVPE/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1365196925&sr=8-4&keywords=Felo I use the latter ones personally with one of these http://www.amazon.com/Klein-Tools-682-6-Rapi-Driv-Screwdriver/dp/B000BO96NM/ref=sr_1_3?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1365196975&sr=1-3&keywords=klein+rapidriv 


If you can swing the cash then this is a pretty good pouch I'm finding, http://www.amazon.com/Occidental-Leather-5589-Electricians-Tool/dp/B006NOJAKI/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1365197014&sr=1-1&keywords=5589+occidental Here is how I have mine set up, if I'm in a finished area I just carry it on my shoulder and set it down on the floor.


----------



## Kingstud (Apr 5, 2013)

I'll check out the drivers tonight. Your bags look like mine suspenders and all only I have the green ones. Is that leather pouch really better than the nylon version I was looking at for $58? I'm also eyeballing Milwaukee m12 hacksaw on sale local for $104 and I can put it on account.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Kingstud said:


> I'll check out the drivers tonight. Your bags look like mine suspenders and all only I have the green ones. Is that leather pouch really better than the nylon version I was looking at for $58? I'm also eyeballing Milwaukee m12 hacksaw on sale local for $104 and I can put it on account.


The leather will last a lot longer thats for sure. Don't waste your time with an M12 hacksaw at this stage, its a nice to have but your money is better spent elsewhere if your just starting out I reckon and you may find the battery drains to quickly if your doing any kind of production work. A hacksaw will do you and your boss should have bandsaws and sawzalls anyhow.


----------



## Kingstud (Apr 5, 2013)

The boss seems to get by with very little, I've never seen him use anything but an cep drill. On a job he asked me to get a hacksaw out of his truck, we were doing 1.5" and 4" NMC in a trench I came back with a Bosch cordless sawzall off my truck I also carry a corded sawzall. Almost all my tools are in my van, I carry 3 skill saws, my old one with a framing blade, a light weight with finish blade and a cordless. If I need a chop saw, table saw or tile saw its back to the barn. I shouldn't need too much of it for this job but I still do lots of side work. I thought the m12 would be cool i coul keep it in my kit as the cordless Bosch is big and heavy


----------



## Kingstud (Apr 5, 2013)

I picked up a couple things
a pr of klein 1412 dual wire strippers 
http://www.amazon.com/Klein-1412-No...d=1365393686&sr=8-13&keywords=klein+strippers

and Klein needle nose D203-8n-SEN
http://www.amazon.com/Klein-Tools-D...=1365394260&sr=1-1&keywords=klein+d203-8n-sen

I ordered a fluke 2AC

and bought the only occidental electricians bag they had local, its all leather, about $55 but I'm concerned it might be too small. But looking at it now, looks like the same bag Harry posted a pic of.

http://www.amazon.com/Occidental-Le...id=1365394465&sr=8-1&keywords=occidental+5500

For the minimalists out there the 5053 loks pretty cool http://www.bestbelt.com/product.php?sku=5053&type=


----------



## Kingstud (Apr 5, 2013)

Off go my carpenter bags, on with electricians kit. I was trying to keep it light but think may need a bag for left hand, have a few odds and ends could live there like my Stabila mini mag level. I think my framers pouch is too big


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Give all your tools a good coat of a long-term protectant, and lock them away. You won't need them for awhile.

Your employer will supply the shovel, pick, and digging bar. Also the broom and dustpan.

Later, he'll provide the bender, while you supply a GOOD hacksaw, a real 25' tape measure, and a decent torpedo level. He'll also provide the fish tape. You might need a small cordless drill (or impact driver). A pair (2) Channellocks rounds out the kit at this point.

When he lets you do some 'trim' work, you'll need a decent stripper, a 10-n-1 screwdriver, a tic tester, and a decent pair of Linemans'. Be nice if you get a Linesmans' that also has a fish tape puller on it.

Next step will require a boxcutter and a drywall 'jab' saw.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Kingstud said:


> Off go my carpenter bags, on with electricians kit. I was trying to keep it light but think may need a bag for left hand, have a few odds and ends could live there like my Stabila mini mag level. I think my framers pouch is too big



Nice set up...:thumbup:


Attached Thumbnails


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Your boss just make a killing with you supplying all the tools and materials.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Get yourself a tool belt with this stuff in it..Welcome to the electrical trade:thumbup:


I wish my needle nose had a crimper in it, old pair of klein's? I'll have too look and see if they have those.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I started doing electrical work full time in 76. What I carry in my tool pouch is 5/16 x 8 straight screwdriver
1/4 x 6 straight screwdriver
T&B plier crimper WT112M
Klein linesman pliers
10" Channellocks
scratch awl
T5 wire stripper
6' inside rule
torpedo level
hack saw

Now in my bucket which is never far away I carry other tools 4 in one ,tri square ,25' tape, hack saw blades, second pair of channellocks, dikes , needle nose crescent wrenches allen wrenches,some times a key hole saw skining knife ball pein hammer.
There are some other things but with this list of tools will take care of about 90% of every thing you will be doing through out your career.

LC


----------



## Kingstud (Apr 5, 2013)

thanks harry, looks familiar huh?
Dawg, I have never worked for any company that supplied anything but materials except when I was running heavy equipment, glad I didnt have to buy a Cat 773, their pricey. One of these days I'll post a pic of my tool pile, I can fill a med job box with just my power hand tools.
Amish, already doing trim work and the shovels are mine too. Boss told me to use my hammer to scratch dirt for LV landscape. Not wanting to crawl around the yard on my hands and knees I grabbed my 2.5" wide trenching shovel off my truck. Faster, better.
Lone, thanks that's the kind of stuff that helps.

I have an empire torpedo but prefer my mini stabila, magnetic, extremely accurate and only about 3" wide. its in my pic.

BTW one of the guys on the job today had the bosch version of the hacksaw and loved it, "perfect for conduit in the trench"

heres one I did solo today, this door had to be torn out and moved for ADA. I relocated wire and box into drop ceiling, new exit sign and pulled the wires out of motion sensor, rerouted wires and buttoned it up. tiny wires in that sensor. Came out clean, pretty happy with it


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I wish my needle nose had a crimper in it, old pair of klein's? I'll have too look and see if they have those.


I've had those since the 80's they don't get used like a pair of 9's but they are pretty beat up..:laughing:

This is them...http://www.mytoolstore.com/klein/d2038ncr.html

The yellow plastic wore off so I put these on them..http://www.mytoolstore.com/klein/60.html


----------

